# Parting out E12 530i



## RedBimmerFan (Mar 28, 2006)

'77 530i: Parting out: Dark blue cordaroy cloth interior, door panels (nice wood), carpet, head liner, wheels and tires, engine, 4 speed transmission, differential, etc. Striped low milage well kept car for M535 race car project. I have eng. trans, - need correct front bumper / sir dam assembly & rear euro bumper. Contact me with your needs (or help!).


----------



## jbob (Dec 1, 2002)

do you have the brake master cylinder? Some E21 guys would probably be interested in that.


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

And 2002 guys would be interested in the starter.


----------

